# bakhuis tincs



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all question of my own.

I acquired 6 sub-adult tincs about two months ago. I put them all in a 40 gallon breeder that has a couple of layers to it with root wood and cork bark. All was well, though the tincs did hide a lot. Three days ago while misting and feeding their tank, I noticed a blog of eggs on a wide bromeliad leaf. Looking closer I could see actual development of the eggs. Looking even closer I noticed a another blob of eggs on the leaf under it and a pair actually spawning deeper into the leaf behind the egg cluster. I immediately shut the lid of the tank and left them alone. Looking into the tank later that night, I could see the third set of eggs behind the 2nd set. I then noticed two very fat females following another I assume male, around and stroking his sides. One female on each side. I could also see the original male guarding the first three clutches of eggs on the bromeliad leaves. My question is, has anyone had this happen with tincs before?, Right now, I know I now have at least two males and three females (and one of unknown sex). No one is harassing or bothering each other (except for sex). The male is caring for the three clutches of eggs and the other male is hanging out with his girls. I have now added a breeding hut for the other male and his two girls and plan on letting the original male take care of his three clutches of eggs. I am not sure now which females go with which males and suspect they are mating with mainly one male, with no aggression to each other. I was also told from the person that sold these frogs to me that he was trying to pick out three males and three females and they were probably to young to breed. My notes show they are 8 months old now.

As a side note, I am letting my orange lamasi and Tabago auratus transport (and the lamasi) raise their tads. So far all is good and want my bakhuis to transport their tadpoles to water also. 

Any thoughts or previous experience from you all, about this sudden orgy of my frogs?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Tincs can be pretty prolific. With a group of six in a bigger tank like a forty breeder you may be able to escape any aggression issues with a large group to distribute the aggression around (it probably helps that they were raised together). Keep a close eye out, though, not only for agression, but for any frogs that seem to be suffering from stress related issues. I found out the hard way on that when I lost a female that was in with two constantly battling males, the female was never in any fights, but went downhill to symptoms consistent with stress induced infection.

You should be fine with letting them transport the tads, but if you want to raise many, you'll have to pull the tads, since they can be pretty cannibalistic in a small water pool.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Marc,

My Bakhuis began laying fairly early as well (8 mos or so). I've had them for a couple of years, and they're very prolific. 

I let the male transport all of the dads and never pull any eggs. There is a main water feature, and there are numerous deli cups stashed all over their viv. When tads are deposited in the deli cups, I pull them. Those that are deposited in the water feature morph out in the viv. There is always a number of tads in the water feature, although their development is always staggered. This, I understand it's due to chemical supression by a dominant tad. If cannibalism occurs, I have not witnessed it. I have noticed that if all of the deli cups are occupied, a 2nd or even third will eventually and reluctantly get deposited in them. Basically, when the male hops into a tad-free deli cup, the tad release is fairly quick. If it's occupied, it can take numerous attemps over the course of a couple of days.

However until very recently, I did get quite a bit of spindly with these guys though. Not sure what that is/was all about. Perhphaps my semi hands-off approach is not the best for them. Let us know how yours turn out!


----------

